
China's 'Good Will Hunting?' Migrant worker solves complex math problem - jrbedard
http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/17/asia/china-migrant-worker-good-will-hunting/index.html
======
TheBillyMania
I must warn the young man that girls are far more difficult to fathom than any
math equation.

------
rawfan
> "I want to have my own family first and then comes math."

Considering the value of success in his society, he might want to change
priotities. ;)

